# Which race has the most attractive women?



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 15, 2018)

As the title says, which race would you say generally has the most attractive women and which race generally has the least attractive women.


----------



## jewelry investor (Sep 15, 2018)

Russians


----------



## SiccDicc (Sep 15, 2018)

There's an image thingy where they take a large amount of photos of every ethnicity and just layer them to compare the average face to see who has the prettiest women of them all.


Spoiler: BEHOLD


----------



## kidatari (Sep 15, 2018)

going to use Megan Fox as my base. So, I voted White


----------



## Draza (Sep 15, 2018)

None since they're all the same.


----------



## The Jumping Dwarf (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## You Can't Sit With Us (Sep 15, 2018)

Ferengi


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Sep 15, 2018)

Where da white wimmen at?


----------



## sasazuka (Sep 15, 2018)

Asian women are a popular choice. Not just East Asian, though, certainly, I find east and southeast Asian women attractive, but I've also always thought Indian women have incredible eyes.

My more offbeat pick would be Amazon native women but they "age" rapidly after having children.


----------



## millais (Sep 15, 2018)

The Jumping Dwarf said:


>


I'm pretty sure Uruk-hai is not a race, it's a species


----------



## ForgedBlades (Sep 15, 2018)

Hispanic women look good for a while then hit a wall seemingly overnight. I've found with Korean chicks, they are either a 8+/10 or an absolute train wreck with very little middle ground. I guess that goes for all Asian women, honestly.

At the job I was working at this year that I've talked about on here before, there was this one African chick who was one of the most beautiful people I've ever seen. When I say African, I mean legit African fresh off the boat from one of those countries that's in a perpetual civil war. There was something about her facial structure and body. I can't even really describe it. I wasn't even sexually attracted to her at all, I felt like she needed to be put up in a museum somewhere for people to study.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Sep 15, 2018)

If white women didn't exist, I would be gay.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 15, 2018)

Jewed Hunter said:


> Russians


And you can get the pick of the litter when you mail-order your bride.



sasazuka said:


> Asian women are a popular choice. Not just East Asian, though, certainly, I find east and southeast Asian women attractive, but I've also always thought Indian women have incredible eyes.
> 
> My more offbeat pick would be Amazon native women but they "age" rapidly after having children.



Indian women would be hot if it weren't for the unibrows.


----------



## DCM90 (Sep 15, 2018)

What do you even mean with "white" or "jewish" or "Hispanic"? those 3 are all Caucasoid unless you ,mean Hispanics as mestizos or Mesoamericans which makes them mongoloids or part mongoloid. Jews/Semitics still are Caucasian or "white" with Ashkenazi clearly being east Europeans and Sefardi Mediterranean (and some share some mongoloid/Asian features).
I notice Americans have a weird way of labelling someone white.


----------



## Sir Auroras (Sep 15, 2018)

It's really all about getting the pick of the litter from each race, really. But the best pick in each litter likely belongs to white women, Asians and maybe some Hispanic chicks.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Sep 15, 2018)

DCM90 said:


> What do you even mean with "white" or "jewish" or "Hispanic"? those 3 are all Caucasoid unless you ,mean Hispanics as mestizos or Mesoamericans which makes them mongoloids or part mongoloid. Jews/Semitics still are Caucasian or "white" with Ashkenazi clearly being east Europeans and Sefardi Mediterranean (and some share some mongoloid/Asian features).
> I notice Americans have a weird way of labelling someone white.


ashkenazi jews clearly have a unique phenotype whether or not you think they're white. anyway that's who i picked bc jewish girls are hot. also, hispanic being used as a racial group means native/spanish/maybe a little bit of african mix. don't act like you don't know this and aren't just tryna be annoying.


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Sep 15, 2018)

2D women.


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Sep 15, 2018)

It'll be :autism: to say niggers as a whole but ghetto niggers should classify as the ugliest motherfuckers out there, can't stand the ape face.


----------



## Cthulu (Sep 15, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> which race would you say generally has the most attractive women


Trannies are the most attractive women of any race dumb nigger


----------



## d12 (Sep 15, 2018)

This thread seems kind of superfluous. Everyone has their own definition of attractive, I don't think that we can all agree on the most beautiful women per phenotype. That being said, I personally find white women attractive more oft then not.


----------



## DCM90 (Sep 15, 2018)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> ashkenazi jews clearly have a unique phenotype whether or not you think they're white. anyway that's who i picked bc jewish girls are hot. also, hispanic being used as a racial group means native/spanish/maybe a little bit of african mix. don't act like you don't know this and aren't just tryna be annoying.









  so this spanish woman is not white?


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Sep 15, 2018)

DCM90 said:


> so this spanish woman is not white?


spanish women are white
when people talk about hispanic as a race, they mean someone from latin america who is part native, part spanish, and maybe a little bit black. again, you're clearly not asking that in good faith. 
if we go by 'hispanic means people from spanish speaking countries' this chick is hispanic too because she's from peru:




but that's not what people think of when they talk about hispanics


----------



## Some JERK (Sep 15, 2018)

Ukrainian women are hot as fuck


----------



## oldTireWater (Sep 15, 2018)

It's definitely not the rule, but when they get lucky American Indian women can be stunning. Especially if they're mixed with white or hispanic. They get a little epicanthal fold, and a little skin tone, but not much of the asian square-head, and they can be tall.


----------



## DCM90 (Sep 15, 2018)

oldTireWater said:


> It's definitely not the rule, but when they get lucky American Indian women can be stunning. Especially if they're mixed with white or hispanic. They get a little epicanthal fold, and a little skin tone, but not much of the asian square-head, and they can be tall.


yea that's my main issue with Asian women or latina/mestizo women . can't stand the koala face is too round. Even some Slavic women have a round face but their cheekbones are not as high.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Sep 15, 2018)

You Can't Sit With Us said:


> Ferengi


----------



## OhGoy (Sep 15, 2018)

i guaran-fuckin'-tee that 99% of the people who voted "Asian Women" are white

-_o


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 15, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> -_o


Hey, I get that joke.


----------



## ES 148 (Sep 15, 2018)

I am.


----------



## OhGoy (Sep 15, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Hey, I get that joke.


but did you clap?


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 15, 2018)

ITT


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Sep 15, 2018)

Jewed Hunter said:


> Russians



I've heard russian and easter european women in general become ogres, once they hit 40.
Dont know if it's true though.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Sep 15, 2018)

An African girl and a Peruvian gal had unibrows.
Russian women, perhaps. Black women _if _they are not obese.


----------



## Vex Overmind (Sep 15, 2018)

I like mostly hispanic women as a preference, but then again sexual taste is inherently subjective and doesn't apply to everyone.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Sep 15, 2018)

I think this question is impossible to answer, not only because attractiveness varies so significantly from individual to individual, but also because there are a variety of other factors which go into determining a person's attractiveness which render race insignificant.

I don't care how strong a racial preference a man may have, he's not going to stick with that preference over other factors like age and weight, no matter how adamant he may feel he is about it.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Sep 15, 2018)

There's a great video discussing the attractiveness of females from various races:


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Sep 15, 2018)

Yeah, I'm gonna go with a lot of the Asian races, tbh. South Korea has the best plastic surgery as well so even if you have ugly features they can really make you look gorgeous.


----------



## Eryngium (Sep 15, 2018)

I want to be racist but Jewish woman and their welll endowed snozzle really turn me on. 

Why can’t my penis just let me be a white supremacist in peace?


----------



## Calooby (Sep 15, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna go with a lot of the Asian races, tbh. South Korea has the best plastic surgery as well so even if you have ugly features they can really make you look gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 542003



She's still a qt 3.14, even before the plastic surgery imo

But yeah obviously Asians because most of them are just so damn adorable when they're not annoying lel

(And a good share of it's men easily pass as traps so that's a plus)


----------



## NiggerFaggot1488 (Sep 15, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> i guaran-fuckin'-tee that 99% of the people who voted "Asian Women" are white
> 
> -_o




I guaran-fuckin-tee that 90% of kiwifarms is white. 

Anyway Whites > Asians > Middle East >> Latinas >>>>>> Anything else


----------



## Inklings (Sep 15, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna go with a lot of the Asian races, tbh. South Korea has the best plastic surgery as well so even if you have ugly features they can really make you look gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 542003


South Korea's beauty standards are kind of fucked. Plastic surgery is seemingly less about improving your looks but trying to achieve a certain homogeneous look.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Sep 15, 2018)

South Korea really does have the most impressive plastic surgery and they do have the best physical results. It's not just women. There's a lot of attractive Japanese men as well.

I'll mention another one outside of Asian. There's a lot of attractive men and women from Spain as well.



Inklings said:


> South Korea's beauty standards are kind of fucked. Plastic surgery is seemingly less about improving your looks but trying to achieve a certain homogeneous look.



Fair enough, but this still shows me how impressive their work is.


----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (Sep 15, 2018)

I don't judge women based on socially constructed definitions of beauty. I judge them based on their ability to shut the hell up and make sandwiches.


----------



## OhGoy (Sep 16, 2018)

Eryngium said:


> I want to be racist but Jewish woman and their welll endowed snozzle really turn me on.
> 
> Why can’t my penis just let me be a white supremacist in peace?


stop drinking the tapwater and you will realize that you have been deceived by the long-nose tribe


----------



## Christy Mack (Sep 16, 2018)

why are jewish women even an option?

they all have ugly elongated faces, chin recession, shitty bodyfat distribution, small rat skulls, and bad personalities to top it off

I also don't get dudes who like nordic girls, they all look weird and androgynous to me. You can find black girls walking down the ghetto shithole streets in memphis who look more feminine. 

For me the answer would probably be lightskin arab women or slav women.


----------



## sasazuka (Sep 16, 2018)

If we're talking about mixed-race girls, Brazilian girls of mixed Japanese and Brazilian (yes, I know "Brazilian" is usually already mixed-race before you add the Japanese) heritage are usually stunning. I guess that probably applies to Japanese-Peruvian mixes as well.


----------



## underscoredash (Sep 16, 2018)

Asian women are nicer to me than white women generally, and the white women that are nice to me turn out to be fucking nuts in the end anyways. I could of had an asian gf now if I wasn't too ashamed of my trainwreck of a family to ask her out when she was obviously into me. Now she's been with the same minimum wage job working loser for about 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 16, 2018)

Christy Mack said:


> why are jewish women even an option?
> 
> they all have ugly elongated faces, chin recession, shitty bodyfat distribution, small rat skulls, and bad personalities to top it off


I think curly hair is cute.


----------



## An Ghost (Sep 16, 2018)

Hapa for mixed master race.
Thanks to Cold War, Russia has too few men. And China’s one child policy has lead to too few women. Combine the two and you get hella cuties.
Fun fact: Elliot Rodger was half Asian and half white and blamed his ethnicity (partially) for his virgin with rage status.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Sep 16, 2018)

Hope we're at least all agreed... *ugliest* "race"


----------



## CWCissey (Sep 16, 2018)

White women as Asian women could also mean Asian in the British sense, and age hits Indian women hard.


----------



## ISO'os (Sep 16, 2018)

Wow this thread has turned into a circle jerk of weeaboos and racists.


----------



## Christy Mack (Sep 16, 2018)

also all the dudes who voted for asian girls = davido-kun


----------



## Caesare (Sep 16, 2018)

#1 white
#2 black
#3 oriental


----------



## spurger king (Sep 16, 2018)

ISO'os said:


> Wow this thread has turned into a circle jerk of weeaboos and racists.



I unironically think that most racism is motivated by aesthetic preferences.


----------



## Keep Yourself Safe (Sep 16, 2018)

Jewed Hunter said:


> Russians



_Y'know the thing about a slav, she's got... lifeless eyes, black eyes, like a doll's eyes. ... And those black eyes roll over white, and then... oh, then you hear that terrible high-pitch screamin', the ocean turns red, and spite of all the poundin' and the hollerin', they all come in and they... rip you to pieces._


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 16, 2018)

ISO'os said:


> Wow this thread has turned into a circle jerk of weeaboos and racists.


That's basically what racial preference is.


----------



## Education Lottery (Sep 16, 2018)

This thread is the funniest shit I've read so far today.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Sep 16, 2018)

Come on guys, haven't you ever watched Mexican soap operas? Holy chichis, Batman.


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Sep 20, 2018)

Heh women. GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY

Craniax is best girl and Klingon is best race


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 8, 2021)

White women are definitely the hottest


----------



## Obie (Dec 9, 2021)

White women are the most attractive.

Australian Aboriginal women are the ugliest.


----------



## Aunt Marge (Dec 9, 2021)

millais said:


> I'm pretty sure Uruk-hai is not a race, it's a species


My fucking sides


----------



## Aunt Marge (Dec 9, 2021)

JambledUpWords said:


> White women are definitely the hottest
> View attachment 2785527


Looks just like me


----------



## Killerseid (Dec 9, 2021)

for me the best race is hispanic. When you see some brazilian ass and gigantic tits, nature’s call is kinda inevitable. my neighbor is hispanic and i watch her in the bathroom everyday. The least attractive are curries instead. “Pajeet i made curry chicken” should not be heard in white lands.


----------



## HullDown (Dec 9, 2021)

African, Dutch, Chinese, Non-Dutch Whites, Indian, Everyone else. This is the objective truth.


----------



## LazloChalos (Dec 9, 2021)

There should be a subsection that also asks which race's females age better, because women will hit the wall, but there is a difference in hitting it and slamming it.

Why do abbos age like that?


----------



## Obie (Dec 9, 2021)

A favorite racist joke of yesteryear:

Q: Who won the Lebanese beauty contest?

A: Nobody!


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Dec 9, 2021)

Orcs. If your wife doesn't tower over you and can't bench-press you, what's the point?

Jokes aside (well, partial jokes), it depends on what you classify as the "most attractive". Do you mean which race the most attractive women are from, or the race with the most attractive women on average? 
If you're talking about which race the most attractive women tend to be, probably black and white women, since they tend to age a lot better. If you mean on average, probably east Asians, since you rarely ever see absolutely hideous east Asians, compared to the abominations you can find in ghettos or trailer parks.

White women tend to be the tallest on average, and tend to have the largest (natural) breasts if that's your thing. Also, if you like blondes or redheads, white women are your only real option. Unfortunately, most White countries also have high obesity rates, so most White women also tend to be some degree of fat.
Jewish women are the same as White women appearance-wise, only with longer noses and curlier hair. And more neuroticism - if psycho bitches tickle your fancy, a Jewish woman is your best bet. Just don't get too attached to things like having a non-severed penis.
Black women can be insanely hot, it's just that in America specifically, they tend to be morbidly obese. Aside from that plus the terrible fashion-sense, and high likelihood of a personality more toxic than a Chinese riverbank, they're about the same as White women.
Latino women tend to be insanely hot in their 20s and 30s, but they don't hit the wall - they fucking smash into it. The moment a latino woman turns 40 (or gets married, either or), she instantly turns into the bastard lovechild of Master Belch and El Goblino. Good for a pump-and-dump, not ideal for a long-term relationship.
Asian chicks similarly look like they're in their mid-20s until they hit their 50s, then they spontaneously age to the point where they look like they're in their 80s. South-East Asians are like slightly less attractive, incredibly short East Asians.
With Indian women and Arab women, they range from really hot to absolutely hideous, depending on what level of cousin-fucking they're at.  Special mention has to go to Pakistani women - I've legitimately never seen a single attractive Pakistani woman, they all look like a dog after it's attempted to eat a hornet's nest. That's what having a family tree that looks more like a palm tree does to you.

We don't talk about Aboriginal women. No-one talks about Aboriginal women.


----------



## You're The Man Now Dog (Dec 9, 2021)

The human race 

Unless you're a furry, then I guess probably one of those Pokemon that have no business being as sexualized as they are.  Wait, do Pokemon have races?  Aside from Jinx I mean.


----------



## Cats (Dec 9, 2021)

I think it is pretty damn obvious. Abo women, of course.


----------



## draggs (Dec 9, 2021)

DCM90 said:


> What do you even mean with "white" or "jewish" or "Hispanic"? those 3 are all Caucasoid unless you ,mean Hispanics as mestizos or Mesoamericans which makes them mongoloids or part mongoloid. Jews/Semitics still are Caucasian or "white" with Ashkenazi clearly being east Europeans and Sefardi Mediterranean (and some share some mongoloid/Asian features).
> I notice Americans have a weird way of labelling someone white.


In America race is more defined by what your race isn't than what it is 

Someone is white in America if they aren't black or Asian or hispanic or injun (either kind). That's pretty much it for qualifying as a proud member of the huwhite race


----------

